# partage connexion entre iphone et g4



## zoilgust (2 Février 2020)

Salut à tous,

me revoilà avec un nouveau challenge, réussir a utiliser la connexion de mon iphone pour avoir internet sur mon g4.

après quelques recherches en vain je me tourne vers vous, y a t'il un moyen ou faut il que je me trouve une carte wifi airport ?

je suis sous tiger, j'utilise le cable de l'iphone, le partage de connexion est actif sur l'iphone mais je ne sais pas comment configurer le g4

une idee ? d'avance merci


----------



## Invité (2 Février 2020)

Je viens d'essayer vite fait avec mon MiniG4 en Leopard.
L'iPhone est bien détecté comme nouvelle interface Ethernet, mais ça ne fonctionne pas (chez moi)…


----------



## zoilgust (2 Février 2020)

Ah, dommage ... et chez d’autre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2020)

Le partage de connexion de l'iPhone ne fonctionnant qu'en WiFi, je ne vois pas bien où tu veux en venir ?


----------



## Oizo (4 Février 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le partage de connexion de l'iPhone ne fonctionnant qu'en WiFi, je ne vois pas bien où tu veux en venir ?



Le partage de connexion de l'iPhone n'a jamais été limité qu'au Wifi, un peu de lecture :





						Configuration d’un partage de connexion sur votre iPhone ou iPad
					

La fonctionnalité Partage de connexion vous permet de partager la connexion de données mobiles de votre iPhone ou iPad (Wi-Fi + Cellular) lorsque vous n’avez pas accès à un réseau Wi-Fi.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2020)

Oizo a dit:


> Le partage de connexion de l'iPhone n'a jamais été limité qu'au Wifi, un peu de lecture :


Je confirme. Je ne l'utilise jamais en wifi, toujours branché en USB.


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer vite fait avec mon MiniG4 en Leopard.
> L'iPhone est bien détecté comme nouvelle interface Ethernet, mais ça ne fonctionne pas (chez moi)…


Pareil sur un Tournesol avec Leopard, en USB vers un iPhoneX, il détecte un nouvel adaptateur ethernet, en vert, mais pas d'adresse IP... (une auto-attribuée qui ne permet pas de se connecter).
Par contre en Wifi ça marche.





Mais ça n'a d'intérêt qu'avec un G4 avec une carte Airport (un PowerBook G4 en déplacement par exemple, ou si tu n'as pas de box mais seulement la 4G avec ton iPhone...).

La dernière connexion de la liste (en2) c'est celle générée par l'iPhone quand je le branche en USB. Elle passe en vert mais sans numéro IP...

Le plus simple c'est de trouver une carte Airport Extreme, si c'est possible sur ton G4. 
Mais vu que tu es sous Tiger, je suppose qu'il fait 800MHz ou moins et que c'est une carte Airport seulement possible ? Internet ça va pas être facile...


----------



## zoilgust (4 Février 2020)

Ah c’est pas sûr que mon g4 de 700mhz accepte la carte airport ? Je dois regarder quoi pour savoir si il peut l’accepter ? Là j’avour Les limites sur les vieux mac ...
Merci


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2020)

Pas sûr que ce soit très intéressant.

Je me souviens avoir testé avec mon iPhone et mon iBook G3@500MHz.

Déjà (dans mon souvenir) tu es obligé de créer un réseau sans protection, sinon ça n'abouti pas.
Et ensuite vu les limites des anciens navigateurs tu ne vas pas faire grand chose…


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2020)

Oizo a dit:


> Le partage de connexion de l'iPhone n'a jamais été limité qu'au Wifi, un peu de lecture :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au temps pour moi, toutefois, je confirme que ça ne fonctionnera pas car :



			
				support technique Apple a dit:
			
		

> *USB*
> Assurez-vous de disposer de *la dernière version d’iTunes* sur votre Mac ou PC.





zoilgust a dit:


> Ah c’est pas sûr que mon g4 de 700mhz accepte la carte airport ? Je dois regarder quoi pour savoir si il peut l’accepter ? Là j’avour Les limites sur les vieux mac ...
> Merci



Oui, ton iMac accepte une carte Airport de première génération (802.11b, celles avec le connecteur au format PCMCIA), son logement est sous l'iMac, dans le même compartiment que la barrette mémoire "accessible utilisateur".


----------



## zoilgust (5 Février 2020)

cool

donc ça c'est bon ?








						Carte WiFi Apple A1127 iBook G4 PowerBook iMac Mini WiFi Airport Wireless  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Carte WiFi Apple A1127 iBook G4 PowerBook iMac Mini WiFi Airport Wireless sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> cool
> 
> donc ça c'est bon ?
> 
> ...



Pas du tout, ça, c'est une carte interne pour MacBook ou MacBook Pro. C'est ce modèle là qu'il te faut (celle ci est bien trop chère, tu dois pouvoir la trouver à moins cher).


----------



## zoilgust (5 Février 2020)

ah oui ça pique ! j'ai regardé mais rien de bien moins cher ...
je me demande si une clé wifi ne pourrait pas faire le job ...


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Février 2020)

C'est une carte Airport (802.11b), même si ça se monte dans ton G4 (c'est quoi ton modèle ?), ça te permettra pas d'aller sur internet, tu vas te heurter à un problème de sécurité, avec Tiger et la carte Airport, c'est du WEP.

La plupart des box demandent maintenant du WPA/WPA2. Donc, sauf à retirer les protocoles de sécurité (pas du tout conseillé, sauf si tu est seul en pleine campagne ;-) ça marchera pas.
Il faut au moins une carte Airport Extreme, mais ça ira pas sur ton G4 (à partir des G4 autour du GHz et plus si je me rappelle bien).

Si c'est un PowerMac, avec une carte PCI... Si c'est un PowerBook avec un emplacement PCMCIA, avec une carte NetGear...

Dandu à fait quelques billets très interressant sur le sujet :




__





						Du Wi-Fi dans un Power Mac G3 ou G4 | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				








						Une carte Wi-Fi 802.11n dans un PowerBook | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				




Qui m'ont bien servi à remplacer la carte Airport de mon PowerBook G4 (Ti) 1Ghz (Leopard) par une carte NetGear, me permettant ainsi de me connecter en wifi sur ma box 

Dans tout les cas, avec Tiger sur un G4/700 ça va pas être facile sur le net... même avec TenFourFox.


----------



## mandigo25 (5 Février 2020)

Pour le wifi j'utilise parfois  une clé wifi usb à base de  REALTEK  RTL819SU, les drivers sont disponibles pour Tiger et Leopard ,elle se connecte sans souci sur une box  .
Par contre il faut maximiser la Ram (mini 1go) pour surfer relativement correctement. Avec Leopard on peut installer le WEbkit pour Safari plus rapide que Tenforfox.


----------



## zoilgust (6 Février 2020)

je vais essayer ça, j'en ai une qui traine, ça me semble etre le plus simple

merci !!

et à suivre ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> ah oui ça pique ! j'ai regardé mais rien de bien moins cher ...
> je me demande si une clé wifi ne pourrait pas faire le job ...



J'ai regardé, effectivement, je n'ai rien trouvé sous les 80€. pour ce qui est de la clé USB, c'est mort aussi, j'en ai une, avec ses pilotes Mac, mais impossible de la faire fonctionner correctement en USB 1.1, faut de l'USB2.

Cela dit, c'est ton jour de chance, car je pensais que mon iBook G3 "dual USB" en était dépourvu, mais après vérification, il en a une, inutilisable pour moi (je le connecte en ethernet quand j'ai besoin du réseau, j'en ai aussi une sur le Palourde, mais là, il faut tout démonter pour la sortir).

Donc, si tu la veux, je te la donne, MP pour les détails.

Toutefois, attention : avant les dernières versions de Tiger, le WPA n'est pas géré, et de toute façon, cette carte ne le gère pas non plus, seulement le WEP, autant dire "rien". je te conseille de ne l'utiliser que ponctuellement, en partageant la connexion réseau d'un autre Mac, par exemple, et pas directement sur ton réseau.


----------



## zoilgust (6 Février 2020)

ah genial  la suite en mp alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> ah genial  la suite en mp alors



Bon, dès que j'ai trouvé où ils ont planqué ces fichus MP, je t'en envoie un (7 ans d'absence du forum, je viens de revenir, et je ne retrouve plus rien).


----------



## peyret (7 Février 2020)

Clic sur "conversation"


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> ah oui ça pique ! j'ai regardé mais rien de bien moins cher ...
> je me demande si une clé wifi ne pourrait pas faire le job ...



Ca vaut 10-15 euros sur ebay ...









						Apple AIRPORT carte sans fil 802.11b pour iMac PC24-H 630-2883/C 3892D451  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Apple AIRPORT carte sans fil 802.11b pour iMac PC24-H 630-2883/C 3892D451 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				












						Apple Airport Wireless Card 802.11b ** For iMac iBook G3 G4 eMac  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Apple Airport Wireless Card 802.11b ** For iMac iBook G3 G4 eMac sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr


----------



## zoilgust (7 Février 2020)

j'en avais trouvé à l’étranger en effet ... mais je n'etais pas tombé sur celle-là, je ne sais pas encore bien chercher des pieces pour ce vieux mac


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Février 2020)

En achètes pas, j'en ai, récupérés dans des Titanium, ça me sert à rien vu qu'on peut pas se connecter en WPA, je les ai remplacé par des cartes NetGear.
Si tu en veux une dis-moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2020)

C'est bon, il n'a plus besoin d'en acheter, je vais lui en donner une.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2020)

Bon, j'ai profité du changement de disque dur de l'iBook pour la sortir, zoilgust, elle n'attend que ton courrier pour repartir chez toi.


----------



## zoilgust (9 Février 2020)

Yep, je suis en plein gros déménagement, donc peut être un peut chaud pour moi, mais c’est très cool en tout cas, merci encore 

Je vous vois parler de netgear, et je me suis souvenu que j’en avais une, le g4 la reconnaît mais a priori pas de drivers, c’est une wna3100, une idée là dessus ? Sinon ce sera airport


----------



## Invité (9 Février 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai profité du changement de disque dur de l'iBook pour la sortir, zoilgust, elle n'attend que ton courrier pour repartir chez toi.



Ouah, un iDual USB que tu as déjà du démonter…

C'est du Stakhanovisme ça !

Je ne touche plus au mien tant qu'il fonctionne à peu près.
Quelle merde à démonter sans rien casser


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Clic sur "conversation"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Invité a dit:


> Ouah, un iDual USB que tu as déjà du démonter…
> 
> C'est du Stakhanovisme ça !
> 
> ...


Ben, tu sais, l'avantage que j'ai, c'est qu'il me reste toutes les docs Apple du temps où c'était mon boulot, et puis, il est moins compliqué que le G4 à démonter, même s'ils sont assez similaires, et des iBook G4, j'en ai démonté une tapée !

Puis remplacer un 20 Go par un 80 Go, ça vaut le coup !


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, tu sais, l'avantage que j'ai, c'est qu'il me reste toutes les docs Apple du temps où c'était mon boulot, et puis, il est moins compliqué que le G4 à démonter, même s'ils sont assez similaires, et des iBook G4, j'en ai démonté une tapée !
> 
> Puis remplacer un 20 Go par un 80 Go, ça vaut le coup !


Comme quoi !
Il me semblait que j'en avais plus bavé sur les G3 que sur le G4.
C'est juste une impression l'un des G3 avait morflé alors que le G4 était nickel après l'opération.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> Yep, je suis en plein gros déménagement, donc peut être un peut chaud pour moi, mais c’est très cool en tout cas, merci encore
> 
> Je vous vois parler de netgear, et je me suis souvenu que j’en avais une, le g4 la reconnaît mais a priori pas de drivers, c’est une wna3100, une idée là dessus ? Sinon ce sera airport



zoilgust, est-ce toi qui vient de m'adresser une enveloppe (provenance du 78) pour la carte Airport ?

J'ai reçu ça ce matin sans un mot d'explication, et j'en attends plusieurs.


----------



## zoilgust (20 Février 2020)

salut, oui c'est moi, désolé pour le mot 
en effet il aurait fallu que j'en mette un, j'ai préparé ça en super speed

l'adresse de retour c'est adsh my mini revolution, à l'attention de jeremie fache

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2020)

zoilgust a dit:


> salut, oui c'est moi, désolé pour le mot
> en effet il aurait fallu que j'en mette un, j'ai préparé ça en super speed
> 
> l'adresse de retour c'est adsh my mini revolution, à l'attention de jeremie fache
> ...



Ok, j'emballe et je poste ça en retour demain matin (en fait cet aprem, mais c'est trop tard pour la levée, là).

Cela dit, vu la taille de ton enveloppe, j'espère que ça tiendra à l'intérieur


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2020)

Bon, contre-temps, ton enveloppe ne rentre pas dans la boite près de chez moi, et hier, pas eu le temps d'en chercher une plus accueillante, je poste ça aujourd'hui, donc, départ effectif demain sans doute.


----------



## zoilgust (21 Février 2020)

ah zut ! meme pliée ou reduite avec un scotch ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2020)

Si je fais ça, ton adresse devient compliquée à lire pour nos chers préposés des postes. C'est parti aujourd'hui, mis vers 15h à la boite, départ demain à 8h30 d'après ce qui y est indiqué.


----------



## zoilgust (21 Février 2020)

Top, merci !!!


----------



## zoilgust (26 Février 2020)

bien reçu, je test ça dans la semaine et te tiens au courant, merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2020)




----------



## zoilgust (26 Février 2020)

m'y voilà, carte installée et reconnue, mais impossible de me connecter au moindre reseau ... que ce soit en partage de connection avec l'iphone ou sur ma box pourtant la carte airport semble accepter le WPA et WPA2, y'a un truc à faire en particulier ? 

je peux modifier ma box (bbox bouygues) et changer la securité, voir n'en mettre aucune et ça fonctionne, dans ce cas il fut voir si ça craint vraiment sachant que chaque nouvel appareil peut etre mis dans les "restreints"


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2020)

C'est possible unique en WEP avec cette carte, non ?


----------



## zoilgust (27 Février 2020)

Oui c’est possible


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2020)

Oui, lorsque je l'utilisais, c'était indirectement, en partageant la connexion d'un de mes Mac plus récent relié, à l'époque, à ma Freebox en ethernet. J'ai encore un "Palourde" avec une de ces cartes dedans, les rares fois où je le connecte, c'est comme ça.


----------



## zoilgust (27 Février 2020)

Relié en filaire ou wifi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2020)

En ethernet, donc "filaire" (via des CPL en fait, ma Freebox étant au RdC, et mon MBP à l'étage).

Depuis, j'ai mis en place un routeur Linksys, et tout est en WiFi 5 Ghz, c'est pourquoi ces cartes ne me servent plus.


----------



## zoilgust (29 Février 2020)

meme le partage de connexion avec mon iphone ne fonctionne pas ... j'ai dû louper un truc ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Février 2020)

Avec l'iPhone, c'est une clé WPA, donc ça ne fonctionne pas. Depuis le Mac, je ne mettais pas de code pour pouvoir me connecter.


----------



## zoilgust (1 Mars 2020)

Salut, j’ai essayé pas mal de choses hier finalement je vais utiliser des prises CPL… J’ai aussi essayé de ne mettre aucun mot de passe sur la box et de ne pas apparaître dans le réseau SSID, ça fonctionne mais dans ce cas j’avais des soucis avec le raspBerry lol


----------

